# New tank!



## Aqua360 (27 Jun 2017)

Hi all,

Quite excited for a new scape I have planned, that I'm going to dedicate entirely to crystal black/red shrimp; most likely using a combo of my favourite plants including dwarf anubias and java trident. A big thanks to @SinkorSwim for generously  offering me this tank to work with (and also convincing me to house shrimp in something decently sized for once!)

Tank is 60x30x30 or approx. 54 litres I believe, with a piece of wood I'd bought years ago that fits well I think. This scape will likely be a slow burner, aiming to do this one justice in terms of exact layout, plants; and water quality in prep for inhabitants.


----------



## Halil (28 Jun 2017)

Aqua360 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Quite excited for a new scape I have planned, that I'm going to dedicate entirely to crystal black/red shrimp; most likely using a combo of my favourite plants including dwarf anubias and java trident. A big thanks to @SinkorSwim for generously  offering me this tank to work with (and also convincing me to house shrimp in something decently sized for once!)
> 
> ...



Thats quite the piece of wood you have there. Cant wait to see what you  end up at 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natasha (28 Jun 2017)

That's a nice tank profile and a lovely piece of wood. Looking forward to seeing this one develop. Do yo mind me asking - what type/brand of tank is it?


----------



## Mikeba (28 Jun 2017)

Following


----------



## Aqua360 (1 Jul 2017)

Natasha said:


> That's a nice tank profile and a lovely piece of wood. Looking forward to seeing this one develop. Do yo mind me asking - what type/brand of tank is it?



It's a custom build, 60x30x30 low iron rimless; has really nice dimensions


----------



## Silviu Man (1 Jul 2017)

Hi,

Very nice project! The wood looks great! You may use also some Bucephalandra, there are a few places where it could placed.
Even if you will have only low light requirements plants, are you planning to keep only that Dennerle lamp?
Looks to me not enough.


----------



## akwarybka (1 Jul 2017)

Wow, love the wood, reminds me of a dragon's head! Can't wait to see how it will turn out. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (2 Jul 2017)

Very nice wood, will be watching!!


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Jul 2017)

Silviu Man said:


> Hi,
> 
> Very nice project! The wood looks great! You may use also some Bucephalandra, there are a few places where it could placed.
> Even if you will have only low light requirements plants, are you planning to keep only that Dennerle lamp?
> Looks to me not enough.



I'm mostly thinking moss predominantly, with perhaps some anubias and ferns; I've only used sand so I've not got much scope for carpet plants, but main goal for this tank is a shrimp colony, you may be right on the lamp, it's a case of finding out what works and what doesn't just now 

Right now, the bit of wood is floating, so it has a large rock sitting on it, which hasn't made it very attractive lol


----------



## Doubu (3 Jul 2017)

Love the wood!!! Looking forward to seeing how it turns out =).


----------

